# Looking in SW GA



## pushplow (Feb 16, 2011)

4-5  responsible adult GA hunters looking for lease in SW GA. Only interested in deer. Miller, Seminole, Decatur, Early counties preferably. Would consider neighboring counties.


----------



## HALOJmpr (Feb 16, 2011)

pushplow said:


> 4-5  responsible adult GA hunters looking for lease in SW GA. Only interested in deer. Miller, Seminole, Decatur, Early counties preferably. Would consider neighboring counties.



If you find land and it has Turkeys PM me.  Maybe we can work something out for the Turkey season to help pay for your food plots!


----------



## simonsays (Mar 17, 2011)

*sw ga hunting land*

i have a new club starting up in early county if you are still looking give me a call 229-400-0643 thanks Ricki


----------



## klmgrizzly (May 28, 2011)

Looking to add four members in Deer Hunting Club in Early County.530 Acres; 8-10 members max.; Camp Site established with water and electricity.


----------



## klmgrizzly (May 28, 2011)

I am looking for four members to join Deer Hunting Club in Early County. 530 Ac. 8 -10 members max.; Camp Site Established with water and electricity.


----------



## joedublin (Jul 12, 2011)

525 acres in Grady County, in Whigham...we may have3-4 openings in a couple of weeks...$585 per member...deer and turkeys...white oaks, planted pines, 2 free flowing streams,locked gates at entrances, 4 planted fields under cultivation,primative camping. Not a lot of rules,no work days required,no other extra costs.First year QDM............contact:      jlong49@cox.net


----------

